# [RISOLTO]Problema con CUPS: stampa da linux a win

## Flatline

Problemone CUPS. Ho una stampante su una macchina Win e vorrei stamparci dal mio laptop gentoo. Posso tranquillamente accedere alla rete da KDE via protocollo smb://. Apro la gestione stampanti di KDE e aggiungo una stampante condivisa samba. A questo punto se provo a lasciare l'account anonimo, quando faccio la ricerca delle stampanti mi riconosce il workgroup (MSHOME), mi riconosce i pc collegati alla rete, ma quando provo ad accedere al server windows mi da accesso negato. Vero che ho gli account sul server protetti da password, ma in ogni caso la stampante è condivisa a tutti indistintamente. In ogni caso torno indietro, imposto la coppia user/pass, rifaccio la ricerca, individua il workgroup, lo apro e... niente. Non elenca nè i computer connessi nè nient'altro. La procedura è perfettamente ripetibile: tornando indietro e reimpotandosi come anonimo riappaiono i pc connessi   :Shocked: 

Notare che ho provato ad impostare i parametri direttamente senza ricercare la stampante, ma malgrado non escano fuori errori la stampa non parte minimamente...Last edited by Flatline on Mon Feb 06, 2006 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wildancer

Allora: sei sicuro di aver impostato la giusta url su linux? Se mi dai un'aiuto, dato che la mia esperienza personale è solo con samba tra sistemi linux, possiamo ragionarci in due, e vedere cosa ne esce fuori... Dammi tutte le info sulla rete smb che hai creato, e sulle impostazioni del client linux; ovviamente nei limiti, non ho bisogno di username e pass   :Wink: 

----------

## Flatline

La rete samba è semplicissima, questo (il mio portatile) è l'unico con linux...

EDIT: scusa se non ho completato la frase, ma la rete all'uni è franata subito dopo un non intenzionale clic su post  :Very Happy: 

dicevo che la rete è semplice, un server win con stampante annessa e utente "riccardo" con permessi di amministratore,, il mio portatile, gentoo con utente "agentsmith".

----------

## Flatline

Aggiornamento:

ho provato anche a seguire questo HOWTO

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_print_winserver

quindi anche installando il servizio unix printing (cosa che precedentemente non avevo mai fatto), ma niente... Qualche idea? Potrebbe essere legato a un qualche settaggio di samba (effettivamente ho notato che l'accesso alle risorse condivise tramite konqueror è decisamente più lento che sotto win)? Oppure al fatto che la rete è DHCP (ho un access point wireless connesso al router internet, e mi colleggo all'AP via wifi sia col server win che col laptop gentoo...)?

Ah inoltre posto l'output di

```

> smbclient -L flatline -U riccardo

Domain=[FLATLINE] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        sata2           Disk      

        IPC$            IPC       IPC remoto

        print$          Disk      Driver della stampante

        Epson           Printer   Epson

        Documenti       Disk      

        tmp             Disk      

        Musica          Disk      

        eide            Disk      

Domain=[FLATLINE] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

```

quindi effettivamente la risorsa è condivisa   :Shocked: 

Non ci sto capendo nulla O_o

----------

## inspiron

Scusate...

ho cercato in giro ma non ho trovato guide per far funzionare samba+cups per stampare da linux su una stampante attaccata ad una macchina win...

sapete dirmi dove posso trovarlo?

----------

## inspiron

allora ho provato a configurare il tutto da http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/HP...

solo che mi dice:

```

Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED" 

```

come lo risolvo?

----------

## codadilupo

se la stampante é attaccata su win direi che devi prima di tutto condividerla, e dopo installarla tramite cups come stampante samba all'indirizzo smb://macchinawin/stampantecondivisa

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Mon Feb 06, 2006 6:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ah si?  Non hai trovato niente? E come mi spieghi che inserendo nel campo di ricerca le parole "samba cups windows" ho trovato 48 risultati?

Ti sei ricordato di selezionare il forum italiano per fare la ricerca? Ormai da mesi se fai la ricerca globale ti include solo i risultati in inglese...

Questi sono due esempi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-428358-highlight-samba+cups+windows.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-364731-highlight-samba+cups+windows.html

Faccio il merge con il primo

----------

## inspiron

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> se la stampante é attaccata su win direi che devi prima di tutto condividerla, e dopo installarla tramite cups come stampante di rete all'indirizzo http://macchinawin/stampantecondivisa
> 
> Coda

 

l'ho condivisa...

come faccio a fare il resto con cups?

----------

## codadilupo

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

http://localhost:631

scegli stampante windows via samba

gli imposti l'url 

e dai ok

Coda

----------

## inspiron

grazie ho risolto tramite control center...

----------

## Flatline

Mi ero dimenticato di dire che ho risolto anch'io  :Smile: 

In pratica avevo ghostscript-eps "compilato male" (probabilmente prima di cups) e la stampa "moriva" nel portatile senza arrivare alla macchina win. Ricompilato il tutto ora funziona alla grande  :Wink: 

(me ne sono accorto leggendo il log di cups dove riportava il suggerimento di verifica che ghostscript fosse installato, lì mi sono insospettito).

Metto il tag risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Flatline wrote:*   

> Metto il tag risolto 

 

bravo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Topic utile anche per me, grazie!

Andrea

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io ho un sacco di problemi da tempo.

Se provo ad accedere ad una stampante condivisa su un pc winsozz mi dice (durante il browsing per cercare le stampanti):

```
Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
```

Oltretutto, non riesco ad aggiungere una stampante se non tramite localhost:631 sul browser.

Altrimenti errori pure in quel caso... Boh!

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Anche io ho un sacco di problemi da tempo.
> 
> Se provo ad accedere ad una stampante condivisa su un pc winsozz mi dice (durante il browsing per cercare le stampanti):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Per accedere alle condivisioni del client Windows devi

O accedere con credenziali di un utente locale del client Windows

o abilitare, sempre sul client Windows, gli accessi "anonimi" alle condivisioni

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Oltretutto, non riesco ad aggiungere una stampante se non tramite localhost:631 sul browser. Altrimenti errori pure in quel caso... Boh!

 

Devi agire tramite le direttive Allow nelle varie sezioni <Location /> (vedi la guida ufficiale)

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per accedere alle condivisioni del client Windows devi
> 
> O accedere con credenziali di un utente locale del client Windows
> ...

 Su winsozz, nelle proprietÃ  della stampante, scheda Security, ho aggiunto ANONYMOUS LOGON con il permesso di stampa. C'era giÃ  anche Everyone e Guests con il permesso di stampa. *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Oltretutto, non riesco ad aggiungere una stampante se non tramite localhost:631 sul browser. Altrimenti errori pure in quel caso... Boh! 
> 
> Devi agire tramite le direttive Allow nelle varie sezioni <Location /> (vedi la guida ufficiale)

 

Non ho capito bene.... Ho letto la guida. Ma quÃ¬ non spiega come condividere la stampante dal mio pc (notebook in questo caso) ad altri pc in rete?

 *Quote:*   

> Se si vuole che altri sistemi usino la propria stampante tramite IPP 

 

A parte che voglio usare samba, ma queste sono configurazioni lato server ma su Linux... Magari mi sbaglio ma...   :Confused: 

Il problema Ã¨ rimasto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho aggiornato CUPS.

Ora quando provo ad aggiungere una nuova stampante o ad accedere alla stampante già presente perché ho accodato un documento per la stampa, mi dice sempre:

```
Unable to perform action "Move to HPDeskJet690C" on selected jobs. Error received from manager:

client-error-not-found
```

questo client-error-not-found mi fa innervosire.

----------

## djinnZ

Se non è un vero problema di autenticazione (devi abilitare l'accesso anonimo sulla macchina win o avere sia l'utente che esegue cups che quello che gli invia la stampa) ferma samba, ripulisci /var/cache/samba senza cancellare le subdir solo i file in esse, riavvia samba e cups (anche se sta cosa era stata risolta).

----------

## fbcyborg

Lo stesso problema comunque ce l'ho anche se condivido la stampante da un sistema Gentoo Linux.

SarÃ  stata risolta, come dici tu, ma a me continua a dare problemi.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non capisco se non riesci a stampare del tutto o risolvi cancellando la cache come ti ho suggerito.

A me non sta più capitando (il probloema con samba).

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora facciamo cosÃ¬: ricominciamo da zero.

Ora riporto il mio notebook con la gentoo, a zero. Nel senso che levo la stampante tramite http://localhost:631 e provo a reinserirla.

Non ho ancora eseguito l'accesso di root.

Dunque, se provo a rimuovere la stampante tramite il configuratore di CUPS di KDE ecco l'errore:

```
Unable to remove printer HPDeskJet690C. Error message received from manager:

client-error-not-found
```

OK, procedo via browser.

TUTTO OK, inserisco la password di root quando richiesta e la stampante Ã¨ rimossa.

Ora, sempre nel tool grafico di KDE per la gestione delle stampanti, non avendo nulla di meglio da fare, decido di cliccare sul pulsante "Administrator mode...".

Ecco cosa spunta:

```
Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:

Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason.
```

Strano, eppure CUPS Ã¨ running. Ho appena eliminato la stampante via web... Ok, andiamo avanti.

Continuo nella modalitÃ  di amministratore e provo ad aggiungere una stampante condivisa su un pc winsozz.

Add Printer/Class->Add printer wizard->Seleziono SMB shared printer (Windows)-> Login anonimo->Scan-> entro nel workgroup e seleziono il pc che condivide la stampante espandendo il ramo dell'albero per vedere le stampanti disponibili.

Ecco l'errore:

```
Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
```

Ok, andiamo avanti! Esco da questo tool di configurazione e riprovo da utente, senza l'administrator mode.

Avvio di nuovo il tool, e dopo che ha fatto per qualche secondo "Initializing manager..." nel riquadro che dovrebbe mostrare la lista delle stampanti, compare di nuovo il messaggio:

```
Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:

Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason.
```

 Eppure CUPS Ã¨ su. Il sito web locale di CUPS funziona.

Aggiungiamo una stampante dopo aver dato l'OK.

Add Printer/Class->Add printer wizard->Seleziono SMB shared printer (Windows)-> Login anonimo->Scan-> entro nel workgroup e seleziono il pc che condivide la stampante espandendo il ramo dell'albero per vedere le stampanti disponibili.

```
Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
```

Bene... anzi.. male...

Vado su http://localhost:631 e aggiungo una stampante da lÃ¬.

Add Printer-> come Device ci metto Windows Printer via SAMBA -> Device URI: smb://192.168.1.101/HPDeskJe (questo Ã¨ il nome della condivisione) -> Seleziono il driver (e quÃ¬ ho un dubbio perchÃ© ce ne sono 3) "HP Desk Jet 690 series - CUPS+Gimp-Print v 4.2.7 (en)" (gli altri sono il Foomatic/cdj670 (en) e il Foomatic/pcl3 (en)) -> Clicco su Add Printer e mi dice:

```
Printer HPDeskJet690C has been added successfully.
```

Ok, ci credo, ma so giÃ  che Ã¨ una beffa.

Adesso Ã¨ l'ora di fare una prova di stampa.

Apro un file di testo e provo a stampare.

Niente da fare. Se apro il KJobViewer mi dice che la stampa Ã¨ in fase di processamento ma non parte nulla.

Tanto per fare, seleziono il job, ci clicco col tasto destro e faccio "move to printer" e seleziono la stessa stampante su cui ho appena inviato la stampa.

```
Unable to perform action "Move to HPDeskJet690C" on selected jobs. Error received from manager:

client-error-not-found
```

Boh! Rimuovo il job.

Il gioco Ã¨ finito.

Questo problema me lo porto avanti da mesi. Eppure un tempo stampavo benissimo in queste condizioni.

Spero siano sufficienti le informazioni che ho dato. PiÃ¹ di questo non saprei fare. SarÃ  anche un problema di server di stampa.. Boh.. 

Adesso provo a fare le stesse cose, ma con Gentoo Linux avviato sul PC che condivide la stampante.

Non riesco ad accedere nÃ¨ via samba (non vede nemmeno l'host a momenti! - vede l'hostname della precedente sessione winsozz), nÃ¨ via CUPS! Addirittura dice che il server cups remoto non Ã¨ in ascolto sulla 631, quando invece lo Ã¨. 

Non ho parole!  :Neutral: 

EDIT: Aggiungo i risultati di alcune prove che sto facendo:

Server di stampa Winsozz XP e Client Winsozz XP: OK, la stampa avviene - quindi non è un problema di condivisione da Winsozz.

Server di stampa Gentoo Linux e Client Winsozz XP: 

Sul server, dando un 

```
tail -f /var/log/cups/access.log
```

esce fuori:

```
localhost - - [11/Jun/2007:15:13:34 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 272 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [11/Jun/2007:15:13:34 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 193 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [11/Jun/2007:15:13:35 +0200] "POST /printers/HPDeskJet690C HTTP/1.1" 200 49656 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported
```

Ecco che quì già ci sono problemi con il server CUPS di Gentoo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho appena formattato Winsozz che condivideva la stampante ed ho installato tutto di nuovo.

Il problema rimane... NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED .... Quindi, è colpa di CUPS nel client di stampa Linux!

Possibile che non ci sia una via d'uscita? Se provo a condividere una stampante da Linux e voglio inviare la stampa da un Client Windows funziona!

Ho Cups sul portatile che è incasinato bene!!! Perchè?

----------

## Fuzzo

Peccato per la fine di queto thread, anche a me dà lo stesso problema do autenticazione e ancora non ho risolto  :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

io ho risolto egregiamente in un altro modo.

Mi ero quasi dimenticato di questo thread.

Leggiti questo thread, ma soprattutto l'ultimo messaggio dove ho editato il post.

Lì c'è scritto come poter fare (link esterno) per condividere la stampante in rete e far sì che faccia il suo lavoro in maniera ineccepibile.

CiaoCiao!

----------

